# Pentlands Regional Park overnighter



## Mediumbird (Nov 10, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has used the car park at Flotterstone for an overnight stop? Nice n handy pub within walking distance


----------



## The laird (Nov 10, 2016)

Qin sure some folk have stayed in the floterstone inn car park.ask in house and see,good food there.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2016)

You won't have any problems parking there. There are toilets in the carpark, not sure if there closed at night.


----------



## alcam (Nov 11, 2016)

caledonia said:


> You won't have any problems parking there. There are toilets in the carpark, not sure if there closed at night.



The car park(s) don't all belong to the pub do they ?


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2016)

alcam said:


> The car park(s) don't all belong to the pub do they ?



That's right, go past the inn and the car park is on the right.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 11, 2016)

caledonia said:


> You won't have any problems parking there. There are toilets in the carpark, not sure if there closed at night.



Thanks for the information. I've added this to the POIs


----------



## Mediumbird (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info-looking forward to using the site-have visited in a car before to go walking in the Pentlands, just wasn't sure about overnighting in a motorhome. Would give me an early start up on the hills.........:dance::dance:


----------



## Mediumbird (Nov 11, 2016)

PS-according to Pentlands Regional park info the toilets are open 24 hours.


----------

